# Full screen for dos window



## prasanth_nair (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi,

I have a dos window (cobol online screen) that runs in XP. I want to set full screen for that window. For me, Alt + Enter will work. Also, i can change the 'defaults' setting for the window so that every time i double click on the EXE, it will open in full screen. 

My problem is that, if i copy this EXE to another PC, i will need to change the 'defaults' option on that PC again. My EXE is supposed to be shared across thousands of PC and we cannot change the default setting on each and every PC. Is there anything that can be done only once so that the EXE behaves the same way everywhere it is copied? Please help,

Prasanth


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Setup an AutoIT script to deploy it.


----------



## prasanth_nair (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you please give some more details about how to do this in AutoIT. I have never used AutoIT before. Thanks,


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Create a shortcut to it. You can then alter the PROPERTIES in the shortcut.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that doesn't seem to work for me Dave. I was going to suggest it.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I've just tried it with SPFPC and it works OK for me.
I can't be arsed at this time of night(01:00) to unpack and install Cobol to try that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Spfpc?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Its a port of the mainframe utility ISPF to DOS. It is very powerful and used by most MVS and VM users.
Anyone using Cobol on a mainframe would know it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How many of us are using Cobol on a mainframe? 

Believe it or not, a looooooong time ago, I was the software support specialist for Cobol for IBM in Phila, but I haven't looked at it for maaaaaaaany years.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Many people using mainframes will use a PC as a front end and many of the PC applications that simulate/support mainframe stuff will still be DOS.
I have Cobol and PL/1 compilers on my PC that will generate mainframe code.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> How many of us are using Cobol on a mainframe?
> 
> Believe it or not, a looooooong time ago, I was the software support specialist for Cobol for IBM in Phila, but I haven't looked at it for maaaaaaaany years.


We are still on Big Iron. I didn't know about the SPFPC utility. I will have to look into this. It may come in handy. Dave do you have any good links for it.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I have an OLD version v 2.0
Try http://www.commandtechnology.com/main.asp?pg=products for the latest


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

PM me your email address and I'll see if I can find a legal copy. the latest versions are *&%$


----------

